# The QR Cube (The most hardest cube to make and solve)



## theomegaGmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

(Before you say this is a ridiculous idea, I know it already is, but it just seems too much of a funny idea for a puzzle. It also resurrects QR codes and gives them some other purpose.)

*THE QR CUBE*
The QR Cube is a regular Rubik's Cube with QR codes on each side. When you scramble the cube, a new QR code forms. As you scramble the cube and attempt to solve it, you can scan the QR code with your phone to check the progress of that face. As the cube gets extremely scrambled, new and new QR codes form for you to check progress of. I'm sure that if this puzzle were ever designed, no one could ever solve it.
I'm also sure that the creator would have a *very* hard time developing all those QR codes. The cube would had to be engineered properly so that a QR code is formed with each turn.
I would have more information, but I do not have an image editor. You could just imagine a 3x3 with QR codes on each side.

A very ridiculous idea, really. I'm sure it will never exist.


----------



## Imago (Apr 1, 2014)

this is awesome i think ..


----------



## theomegaGmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

It would be, but incredibly hard to design and solve.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 1, 2014)

So, when you scanned the code it would take you to an image of a side? If so, you could just scan all six sides and do a BLD solve relatively easily.


----------



## theomegaGmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

"BLD"
I'm new in the cubing community, so please explain each term.
Thanks.


----------



## theomegaGmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

You know what? Let's just call it a day and make the QR cube a 2x2 cube instead. That'll at least eliminate probably thousands of QR codes to wire.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 1, 2014)

You'd have to do something more creative than applying a QR code to each side.
There are three square-target corners on each QR code, and it is easy to see that you can always put 4 of them on the same side (forming an invalid QR code).

Perhaps there is some clever way to make this work with normal QR codes, but I can't think of anything obvious.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 1, 2014)

theomegaGmaster said:


> "BLD"
> I'm new in the cubing community, so please explain each term.
> Thanks.



Blindfold solve.


----------



## MWilson (Apr 1, 2014)

Have each sticker be a code, and it scans all nine on a side and tells you how _many_ of the outer eight are correct for that center, but it doesn't tell you which ones.


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 1, 2014)

Dominate said:


> Have each sticker be a code, and it scans all nine on a side and tells you how _many_ of the outer eight are correct for that center, but it doesn't tell you which ones.



Oh wow... that's pretty amazing.


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 1, 2014)

theomegaGmaster said:


> You know what? Let's just call it a day and make the QR cube a 2x2 cube instead. That'll at least eliminate probably thousands of QR codes to wire.



Thousands? That's ridiculous

You mean quintillions


----------



## theomegaGmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

Dominate said:


> Have each sticker be a code, and it scans all nine on a side and tells you how _many_ of the outer eight are correct for that center, but it doesn't tell you which ones.


That could work, and it would eliminate millions of QR codes down to 54. But, it would means a lot more scanning for the solver.
I guess that is the closest we'll get to it.


----------



## theomegaGmaster (Apr 1, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Thousands? That's ridiculous
> 
> You mean quintillions


Right, right of course
I made a mistake there.


----------



## MWilson (Apr 1, 2014)

theomegaGmaster said:


> That could work, and it would eliminate millions of QR codes down to 54. But, it would means a lot more scanning for the solver.
> I guess that is the closest we'll get to it.



It would take a lot of scanning, but anything involving QR codes will result in that. I figured that if the QR codes just tell you what colors are on each side, there's no difference to the puzzle other than adding the pointless labor of scanning. My first thought was just to reduce the number of QR codes enormously by having nine per side, each one giving a single color, but that still doesn't change the underlying puzzle at all. The difference that QR codes bring is that the information is hidden until scanned, and so information can be anything, partial or complete. That made me think of the game Mastermind.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 3, 2014)

See I am guessing this is going to happen to many cubers

*le me* Starts scanning from phone
Solves F2L
*battery of phone dies* OMFG! F$^#*, then Rage Quit. 
I will like to buy this cube anyway  but instead of scanning ever piece, I would like if I had to scan a side.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 3, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> See I am guessing this is going to happen to many cubers
> 
> *le me* Starts scanning from phone
> Solves F2L
> ...



One could make a qr scanner that scanned 9qr codes at a time...


----------



## whauk (Apr 3, 2014)

there is something similiar in qcube v2: http://mzrg.com/js/qcube-v2.html
set it to puzzle type "minimal" and you will only see FU and FUR stickers. but the color of the stickers only reveal themselves if the corresponding piece is solved.
you can make it even harder by choosing gray stickers. then every solved sticker becomes white instead of revealing its color.

what you could do with an actual cube is: put a different QR code (or any other code) on every sticker. then you can scan the faces with an app on your phone and it will show you some minimal information about the cube state (like the thing described above).
a problem is that the app doesn't know the configuration of the hidden centers. a solution might be to number the centers and when scanning the F face you always have to orient the cube (with z rotations) such that the smallest number is on U.
one more idea: you could possibly memorize some patterns in the solved state which is certainly an advantage. however you could design the app so that the "solved" state is always randomly selected before each attempt. -> no more scrambling after a solve.

sounds pretty fun. i would totally buy it


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 9, 2014)

I remember seeing a cube like this on the TwistyPuzzles forums.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 9, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I remember seeing a cube like this on the TwistyPuzzles forums.


Please try to share 

In my opinion, yes manufacturing this cube would be extremely difficult, but just doing a regular solve would be easy. You wouldn't even need to do a BLD solve, you could just scan and do your cross BLD, then do each pair BLD, and then OLL and PLL, it's simple.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 9, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Please try to share



If I can find it. Also it's not that hard to make one if you where to get it made from this https://www.v-cubes.com/products/create-your-cube or http://www.designyourcube.com/


----------



## Padfoot (Apr 10, 2014)

For the QR cube you would need (maybe) 43 quintillion QR codes. Or maybe 1/6 43 quintillion QR codes.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 10, 2014)

Padfoot said:


> For the QR cube you would need (maybe) 43 quintillion QR codes. Or maybe 1/6 43 quintillion QR codes.



No. Those are combinations for an entire cube, but it's just one side.

6^9 = 10,077,696 codes.

Still too much. 2x2:

6^4 = 1,296 combinations. Probably too much, so we could divide it by 4 possible rotations to get 324 combinations, not bad. But how would we know which rotation to hold it at? 

The problem is the outside... those three squares can't be more or less squares. We could have a handy little frame to hold on the outside before scanning. This way it is always three!


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 10, 2014)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25813&hilit=qr+code


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=25813&hilit=qr+code



That was it that I saw.


----------



## SteelCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

I would love to see one of these cubes and I sure would buy one  
But one question Would you need to make a app to hold all the info for the QR codes and to scan them?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Apr 27, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5rVysmokQU


----------

